# Beckhoff oder WAGO Buskoppler ohne Zusatzinstallation



## dacripple (30 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe einige Fragen an die Beckhoff und WAGO Experten:

 Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer möglichst flexiblen günstigen Steuerungslösung, die folgende Kriterien erfüllen sollte:

 1. Modular erweiterbar(z.B. Beckhoff E-Bus oder was von WAGO)
 2. API oder DLL vorhanden, da ich eine Applikation in C++ erstellen möchte, die Werte aus der Steuerung ausliest, die komplette Intelligenz steckt im angeschlossenen Notebook, auf dem das C++ Programm läuft (Kommunikation über Beckhoff ADS oder MODBUS), Geschwindigkeit ist erstmal Nebensache
 3. Keine Zusatzinstallation (kein TWINCAT, CodeSys oder sonstwas) nötig -> hier scheitere ich momentan... 
 4. Auslesen/Beschreiben der Ein-und Ausgänge über Ethernet TCP/IP Schnittstelle

 Bisher habe ich es geschafft einen Beckhoff EK1100 mit 2 Analogeingängen(EL3102) die Werte der Analogkanäle mittels C++ Programm auszulesen (über Beckhoff ADS Protokoll).
 Allerdings läuft das nur mit TwinCAT Installation.
 Das Problem ist, ich möchte den Buskoppler jetzt an einem anderen Rechner anschließen und mein C++ Programm darauf laufen lassen ohne TwinCAT Installation. Das funktioniert leider nicht.
 Wir möchten das ganze dann als "mobile" Mess-und Steuerungslösung nutzen. Da kann ich nicht erst jedesmal TwinCAT installieren.
 Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
 Welche Komponenten könnt ihr empfehlen?

 Vielen Dank schonmal!

 Gruß


----------



## Thruser (30 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Beckhoff kenne ich mich jetzt nicht mit aus. Bei Wago sind das die reinen Buskoppler. http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/navigate/nm0dc__d.htm

Da kannst Du z.B. über Modbus TCP, CAN, CANOpen, Profibus etc. die einzelnen Busklemmen abfragen bzw. setzen. Also einfaches Remote I/O. 

Gruß


----------



## dacripple (30 Januar 2015)

Hi Thruser!

Danke für deine Antwort! 

Welcher Buskoppler wäre das dann?
Die hier?:
http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...ip20-serie-750-753/feldbuskoppler/index-4.jsp

Wenn ich dann in C++ einen einfachen TCP Server programmiere, kann ich mich dann mit dem Buskoppler verbinden? -> Ohne Installation sonstiger Komponenten (CodeSys oder so...), Treiber ?
Welches Protokoll?
Gibt's dafür eine  DLL oder API? Ist die kostenlos?

Wie komme ich an die Adressen der einzelnen IOs ?


----------



## holgermaik (30 Januar 2015)

Hallo
Ich kann nur für Wago sprechen.
Im 750-342 würde ein Modbus Server laufen. ist Standard so. Du müsstest also eine Client für Modbus coden.
Es gibt eine API DLL, "MBT.DLL" ist allerdings nicht kostenlos, sondern auf der CD im Starterpaket enhalten, inklusive Beschreibung. Die letzte mir bekannte Version ist 1.0.0.13 von 2004. Diese läuft auch sehr stabil.
Eine DLL für .NET ist seit neustem auch dabei.


> Wie komme ich an die Adressen der einzelnen IOs ?


Ist in der Beschreibung genau erläutert.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## dacripple (30 Januar 2015)

Danke für die Info Holger!

Kennt jemand was vergleichbares von Beckhoff???


----------



## Thruser (30 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

mit den Informationen die Du jetzt bereits bekommen hast habe ich mich mal auf der Beckhoff Seite umgesehen. So wie es aussieht ist der BK9000 vergleichbar.  

http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/bk9000_bk9050.htm?id=201537726286



> Neben ADS unterstützt der Buskoppler Open Modbus (Modbus TCP), ein  einfaches, weit verbreitetes Master-/Slaveprotokoll auf TCP/IP-Basis.



Sonst einfach mal bei Beckhoff nachfragen.

Gruß


----------



## dacripple (30 Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie hoch die max. Abtastrate mit MODBUS bei ca. 10 Analogen Eingängen ist?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## holgermaik (30 Januar 2015)

Erfahrung nur Wago.
Es kommt darauf an, ob du die Worte in einem Rutsch liest (müssen nacheinander im PA liegen) oder einzeln (verstreut im PA)
Du kannst maximal 125 Worte im Stück lesen bei Modbus.
Je nach Auslastung des Kopplers sollten aber Lesezeiten um die 100ms machbar sein. (eventuell auch weniger)
Grüsse Holger


----------



## egal (30 Januar 2015)

*Ethernet IOs*

Hi,

wenn ich die Anforderungen richtig interpretiere, geht es hier lediglich um ethernetfähige IOs;

da gibt es neben WAGO, Beckhoff, FNIO ne ganze Menge, VIPA SLIO würde mir da z.B. gefallen (günstiger bei Koppler+Analog, digital gleich).
Neben Modbus TCP alternativ auch Ethercat oder ProfiNet möglich, Grundabtastzeit der 4fach Analogeingänge bei 4ms, sollten also 10ms im Client zu schaffen sein

Apropos Modbus API/DLL, da gibt es schon seit Jahren ein erprobtes OpenSource Projekt http://libmodbus.org


----------

